# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Bio resonantie

## mvd

Hallo,

Heeft er iemand ervaring met bio resonantie therapie?

groetjes,
mvd

----------


## ernestina

hallo

heeft er iemand ervaring met sofrologie aub

groetjes ernst

----------


## Sylvia93

Zouden jullie misschien wat verdere uitleg kunnen geven wat betreft Bio Resonantie Therapie of Sofrologie? Bijvoorbeeld voor welk probleem het is? 

groetjes,

----------


## Enna

Ik ben ook wel benieuwd naar de bio resonantie therapie, iemand zei me er iets over laatst, dat ik er baat bij zou hebben. Maar net als 'nietboeiend' heb ik nog geen idee van wat het is.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Enna,

Hebben ze je ook niet verteld waarom je er eventueel 'baat' bij zou hebben?
Ik ga denk ik maar even op internet zoeken naar wat informatie over deze Bio Resonantie Therapie, ben zelf ook wel benieuwd wat het inhoud en waar het voor dient :Wink: 
Zodra ik meer weet plaats ik het hier meteen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Dit heb ik op internet gevonden over de Bio Resonantie Therapie:

(De bioresonantie-therapie heeft tot doel ziekmakende invloeden en oorzaken uit te schakelen en de zelfgenezende kracht van het lichaam te activeren. Met een specifieke, pijnloze test kan de therapeut uitzoeken of er een allergie of onverdraagzaamheid bestaat voor bepaalde stoffen (o.a. voedingsmiddelen) en/of bepaalde organen verzwakt zijn, dan wel of er gifstoffen in het lichaam zijn die een negatieve invloed hebben. Zo kan in veel gevallen de verborgen oorzaak van de ziekte worden opgespoord. Vervolgens wordt een individueel behandelplan opgesteld en wordt er met de patiënt overlegd welke acties men zelf kan ondernemen om zijn genezing te bespoedigen.

_bron: www.bioresonantie.nl_)

Hoop dat het hiermee iets duidelijker wordt.

----------


## Enna

Mmm, dat is eigenlijk best interessant. Ik snap waarom die persoon dacht dat het iets voor me zou zijn, ik heb al lang last van bepaalde klachten (niet het nacht zweten hoor  :Smile: ) en tot nu toe weet niemand echt waarom het er is. 
Ik ga ook wel even googlen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Haha ja soms kun je best wat wijzer worden van wat googlen :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## ernestina

hallo
ik volg sinds kort sofrologie en het is niet te beschrijven hoe ontspannend het voelt.
het is zoals ge in alfa gaat en alles gaat voelen in je lichaam dat er mis is.
ik volg het bij en speciaal opgeleide kinesist. echt aan te raden voor als ge zeer
gestresd ben. ge voelt echt het verschil tussen spanning en ontspanning.

groetjes ernestina

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Ernestina,

Dat Sofrologie wat jij volgt, is dat net zoiets als de Bio Resonantie?
En is die Sofrologie alleen maar voor de mensen die gestrest zijn? of kun je het ook doen met bijvoorbeeld andere klachten?

liefs,

----------


## ernestina

hallo nietboeiend1

ja die sofrologie is voor alles goed. ik had veel lichamelijke klachten maar ze hebben me geleerd dat eerst je geest en je gedachten in orde moeten zijn vooraleer je kan genezen.
het is het proberen waard en bij een kinisist krijgt ge nog van de mutualiteit terug.
dus probeer het is echt maar ge moet wel bij gespecialiseerde gaan.
groetjes ernestina

----------


## Sylvia93

hallo Ernestina,

Goede tip voor alle mensen die hier last van hebben!
Is voor mij niet echt nuttig denk ik zo want ik heb geen lichamelijke klachten of stress :Wink: 
Maar het is natuurlijk des te handiger voor de mensen die hier wel problemen mee hebben.

groetjes,

----------


## Onassa

Mijn acupuncturist heeft het apparaat al an gaat binnenkort de opleiding doen.
Hij doet al wel kinesiologische behandelingen.
Eigenlijk is hij mijn psycholoog, maar verdiept zich dus ook steeds meer in de alternatieve vormen en ik vind dat ik een betere combinatie van die twee niet kan vinden, ben daar erg tevreden over.
Het zou mooi zijn als de regulieren eens wat meer open zouden staan met de alternatieve vormen, dan denk ik dat er veel meer mensen met goed gevolg behandelt zouden kunnen worden.

----------

